# Ovarian drilling and laparoscopy



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ladies

Just looking for some moral support. I go on Thursday morning for laparoscopy/ovarian drilling/hysteroscopy. 3 of my friends had babies this past week and another had her scan today so don't really have anyone who understands.

Just looking for success stories to get me through, very nervous...

We have been trying 1 year plus, 2 early miscarriages but other than that just lots of disappointing cycles including clomid (over responded to 50mg), Lubion injections, cyclogest, follicle tracking etc


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Brown,

I didn't want to read and run, as I know how hard this journey can be. It's particurlarly tough when those close to you are having children. I'm in the same boat, you feel happy for them, but sad for yourself, as our journey seems so much harder then theirs. so happy to provide moral support as often these forums are the only place you can truly find others who understand and are going through the same thing.

I have not had either of the tests you mentioned. I hope they go ok for you. Do let me know how it all goes. 

We had our first gyne appoinment today with a nurse. They have booked hubby in for SA, and me for Day 2 bloods and HSG and Vaginal ultrasound. It looks like it will be 3 months before we get the results and our next appointment. The whole process seems to take ages!

Anyways, hope your ok and all the best for Thursday!


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello, just wanted to let you know that I had ovarian drilling 3 weeks ago as well as a salpingostomy. Youre not alone, fingers crossed for us both 

x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks ladies

It didn't go too well they found both my tubes are blocked, given that we've had 2 early miscarriages we were completely gobsmacked by this :-(


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Brown, sorry to hear that. this is such a difficult thing to go through. I can only guess how u must be feeling. its hard not to be too down about stuff. hopefully now they know they can help unblock? make sure you look after yourself.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to ask the same, could they not have unblocked? Did they try? I was supposed to have had one of my tubes removed, but he drained it and made a new passage or something, but I had hyrdra not just a blockage. Hopefully, if u have got caught before it's not impossible to happen again!! Did your hsg show any blockages?


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks ladies

I didn't have a very good experience, they woke me up from General anaesthetic told me my tubes were blocked whilst I was still groggy and they wouldn't let me have my fiancée with me.
Got dumped back on a ward-no food or drink, no buzzer to call nurses and in too much pain to move to get myself stuff.
I insisted consultant come back and explain to me. Had to wait hours they said fiancée could now come in but he couldn't get parked!
Anyway he tried 4 times with the blue dye in the syringe but they couldn't get it to open either tube, my womb just turned  blue. Now we are waiting to see Dr Papaioannou one of few docs that does selective salpingography to try and unblock them. As I had my ovaries drilled last week too and that's only effective for so long we are in a hurry so trying to go private but even that doesn't seem very quick. 
Then to top it off today my scar is infected and now Im doing a weeks antibiotics! 
Oh and 3 of my friends had their babies last week - shoot me now!


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Brown,

I just wanted to say I know how you feel, I also had a laparoscopy (In July) and was also told my tubes are blocked with dense adhesions which are also around my ovaries and were attaching my uterus to my pouch of douglas (causing a rectroverted uterus), my uterus has been released however that was all they could do at the time due to it being quite bad in there. Oh and I have tortuous tubes adjacent to my ovaries.
I was told once I was back on the ward but wasn't told much and didn't really understand anything, all I heard was tubes blocked and IVF. Basically my best chance is IVF but due to my partner already having a child we are not eligible for a free cycle. I was so emotional and ended up having to have my anti depressants increased as I wasn't coping well at all.
I was waiting for my follow up appointment with the hospital before I did anything, however I went to an open day at one of the Bourn Hall clinics yesterday which was brilliant. I have decided to egg share and the whole process is a lot quicker than I thought it was going to be.

I really hope they can unblock your tubes, however there are definitely options for you if they can't so try not to worry and stay as positive as possible. I will say this site has been the best help for me as almost everyone here understands where you're coming from and will give you advice when they can.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your journey    

Kez xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Kez was just wandering have you got endometriosis as I've found out today it stands a chance I have this and I'm not sure if I'm still allowed to egg share xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hiii Loopy,

As far as I know I do not have endo, but I have my follow up appointment at the hospital next week. I received my op notes a couple of weeks after my op and that just said dense adhesions.

I believe you can still egg share with endo at some clinics, just depends how bad it is

Kez xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Kez I'm still waiting to find out but have change clinics now xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Loopy


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Kez wil keep you informed xx


----------

